# NooB to ATI TOOL



## FasT (Nov 13, 2004)

ok well not really sure how to use this tool as i only downloaded it yesterday...

Well im usin 9800pro modded to xt

Anyway i didnt touch any settings or anythin i just pressed find max mem...And left it runnin overnight.think in total was 10 hrs...

When i returned the mem was only on 432   As default is 411    Yet when i pressed abort and then pressed max mem test again it went up to 440 in a few secs...

I do know my card will do 465mem easy.. So what goin on? DO i need to run a game @ same time...
Sorry to sound so stupid......I do O/C and want to find my max for that and also do alot of online gamin so i want to find a 24/7 O/C for that.....

          Well like i said i new here and hope u can give me idea's or clues how to go about usin this tool.

      BTW.. A nice bit on program....Be even better when i can use it


----------



## wazzledoozle (Nov 13, 2004)

Close any other programs, no IM clients or anything else just ATITool.


----------



## Guden Oden (Nov 13, 2004)

FasT said:
			
		

> When i returned the mem was only on 432   As default is 411    Yet when i pressed abort and then pressed max mem test again it went up to 440 in a few secs...



It goes up quick until it starts finding errors in the 3D rendering as speed and heat increase, then it starts stepping down again. When the card has been idling the memory cools quickly, then warms up again when you restart the find max feature. That's why it went up higher the 2nd time, if you'd let it run for an extended time you'd most likely seen it step down to about 432 just like the first time.

Attach ramsinks if you have none. They do a fair bit of help actually. Also, get some ventilation around your graphics card, that also helps.


----------



## FasT (Nov 14, 2004)

well it didnt find any errors, just went up and then started comin down again without errors?

So what i need to do is let it go up a while then abort and let it start again...

BTW i got corsair bh-5 and a fan blowin onto my GPU and also i nice radiator around it for max cooling.

I just installed the beta version now and will give that a go..


----------



## FasT (Nov 14, 2004)

ok so what ur sayin i should run is let it run a while say 3mins then abort then test again?


----------



## zealot`grr (Nov 15, 2004)

let it run for at least an hour


----------



## FasT (Nov 15, 2004)

ok so after a hour it should give my max mem or core then?


----------



## zealot`grr (Nov 16, 2004)

well, the max stable after one hour of testing, letting it run for let's say 12h could unveil new instabilities from too high overclocking which only show up when the card is run for along period of time.

12h should be enough IMO


----------

